# Update on my head gasket repair fiasco



## YeomanDroid (Oct 19, 2010)

Today I nearly had a b!tch fit when I was expecting to get the valves I was told that were being replaced when instead I only got 4 of the valve seals after waiting an hour for them. Ummm, Houston I think we have a problem! Off to the Service Manager I go to after an argument ensued over who said what. 

Turns out they charged me $160.00 for a heater hose that got damaged in the process of removing the head and for all the inconvenience they are refunding me $371.00 based on the exhaust valves not being replaced, just machined. Which makes 8 exhaust valves cost $211.00 (does that seem right?). 

Was also told that its extremely rare that the valves are ever replaced during a head gasket repair. I guess paying 2560.00 is a bit better than $2934.00. 

BTW the car runs fine, been taking it easy and avoiding going near or over 3,000 RPMs just to make sure everything is good. Driven it 30 miles at least and so far no problems.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

No way, I would have made them call the regional rep down.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

YeomanDroid said:


> Today I nearly had a b!tch fit when I was expecting to get the valves I was told that were being replaced when instead I only got 4 of the valve seals after waiting an hour for them. Ummm, Houston I think we have a problem! Off to the Service Manager I go to after an argument ensued over who said what.
> 
> Turns out they charged me $160.00 for a heater hose that got damaged in the process of removing the head and for all the inconvenience they are refunding me $371.00 based on the exhaust valves not being replaced, just machined. Which makes 8 exhaust valves cost $211.00 (does that seem right?).
> 
> ...


At least it runs good! No real reason to baby it, you have a waranty, lol... Really, the roller cam and lifters never moved, and that is really what you are breaking in, unless it's a complete rebuild. Glad you got it back and it runs. Hopefully this will last forever and be a dead issue for you. With all the problems GM has had it's so stupid for them to treat any customer like that, it's terrible. You could sue just for GP reasons, as I doubt they even cut the valves.


----------



## YeomanDroid (Oct 19, 2010)

jetstang said:


> At least it runs good! No real reason to baby it, you have a waranty, lol... Really, the roller cam and lifters never moved, and that is really what you are breaking in, unless it's a complete rebuild. Glad you got it back and it runs. Hopefully this will last forever and be a dead issue for you. With all the problems GM has had it's so stupid for them to treat any customer like that, it's terrible. You could sue just for GP reasons, as I doubt they even cut the valves.


Right. I demanded the paperwork from the machine shop. Initially it seemed like I wasn't going to get this documentation. I got pretty ticked off and said there is no way the machine shop did work without any paperwork being exchanged. I'm not overall satisfied with the outcome as I was charged for a fairly expensive hose that I shouldn't have been charged for. Add in the fact that I was lied to about the valves costing $100.00 a piece. Yeah right! That really sent me over the edge. Being lied to and told if the valves had been replaced it would have been $3350.00. Apparently this dealership must have valves imported and made out of titanium. I have my box of parts and plan on shipping it off to the GM execs within the next couple of days with all my notes and copies of my repair bills.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I still can't belive you paid the bill. I would of took my car and left... then contacted a GM rep to discuss.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I still can't belive you paid the bill. I would of took my car and left... then contacted a GM rep to discuss.


If you don't pay the bill they won't give you the car...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> If you don't pay the bill they won't give you the car...


That's the real reason we have two keys


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> If you don't pay the bill they won't give you the car...


It is against the law for them not to give your car back. Only thing they can do is sue you in court for payment.


----------

